# Safe to paddle?



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

Greetings people so this is my second year paddling around since I got my first yak last summer. I have a question to ya fellow kayakers that is what do you think is the earliest safe time to put the kayak into the water. I ask this bcuz I'm getting cabin fever and really want to head out and have some fun on water. However I still want to come home alive.

As you can see from my profile I live in NE ohio area, it's been a warm winter so far (except today!).


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

qwertyegg,
Depending on how stabile YOU are in your kayak, I'd say go fishing when you wanna go. Ofcourse, you're gonna have to dress a little warmer, but otherwise, the fishing's going to be a little slower and I'd suggest smaller lures/baits. Don't leave the bank without your PFD and you'll be fine. 

On the other hand... If you have a hard time staying dry in the warmer months, you may want to pass until it gets warmer. There's a difference between getting a little wet from a spray or an occassional splash and falling out of the kayak.

I tend to fish flat water...ponds, small lakes, etc., so streams and rivers could be another issue, for fishing this time of the year.

Bowhunter57


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> qwertyegg,
> Depending on how stabile YOU are in your kayak, I'd say go fishing when you wanna go. Ofcourse, you're gonna have to dress a little warmer, but otherwise, the fishing's going to be a little slower and I'd suggest smaller lures/baits. Don't leave the bank without your PFD and you'll be fine.
> 
> On the other hand... If you have a hard time staying dry in the warmer months, you may want to pass until it gets warmer. There's a difference between getting a little wet from a spray or an occassional splash and falling out of the kayak.
> ...


Thanks bowhunter57. I most likely won't start fishing till march or april but I do want to go yaking sometime well before that. Currently I have sit-on-top 10 feet kayak that I can put in the car, however I can hardly keep myself dry on the water. PDF is definitely a must. What I'm thinking right now is to give it a shot on some warmer days (60F or above) and see how it feels, maybe just along the shoreline is a good idea for an amateur like me


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

It's as safe as you make it. I kayak until the lakes freeze.

Wear your PFD, stay close to shore, do the things you know you need to do.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If you're heading out in cold weather and cold water, couple things you really need. Don't go alone. Wear the proper gear, chest waders,pfd, several layers, no cotton ! I have splash jacket that works great. Pack a dry bag with a complete change of clothes, extra jacket. Two ways to start a fire, some type of fire starter, things are never dry when you need to start a fire. Couple of my buddies float year round, even if they need to ice break sometimes. You just need to be careful.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> If you're heading out in cold weather and cold water, couple things you really need. Don't go alone. Wear the proper gear, chest waders,pfd, several layers, no cotton ! I have splash jacket that works great. Pack a dry bag with a complete change of clothes, extra jacket. Two ways to start a fire, some type of fire starter, things are never dry when you need to start a fire. Couple of my buddies float year round, even if they need to ice break sometimes. You just need to be careful.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What he said. --Tim


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Stuckathomes advice is dead on.....Most of my winter floats are on the river....we bring everything SAH suggests and in addition to that, i have a small propane heater, towels and we carry throw lines to help each other in the event the water is a little low and someone gets hung up....the rocks always seem more slippery in the winter and the last thing you want to do is fall in the river while climbing out of your yak.....

Mike


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^
What they said.
On the in and out thing, THAT'S when 95% of dumps happen for newer guys.
You can dramtically reduce your odds of dumping by following a couple of simple rules:
- Always have ALL of your kayak in the water when getting in and out. Don't try to just put in the bow and leave the stern on dry land to try to keep your feet dry. Because once you get in your yak, now it has more weight and it's balanced on that little skinny 2" wide keel that's still on dry land. Sure fire way to dump.
- Have your kayak parallel to the shore, and in about 10-12" of water.
- Try to always enter/exit from the same side. Repetition builds confidence.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I think everyone has covered it but the absolute minimum should be a PFD and breathable waders with the wading belt as tight as you can stand.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I wouldn't do a river in the winter, but that's me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

There's some bad info here for Newbis
For extreme use the 100 degree rule when the water and air equal 100
If the water is below 55 degree your still going to have a hard time standing the pain in your hands from the cold, you will not be able to grasp anything, you'll lose body temp very fast.
If the water temp is below 55 you should have a wet suit or dry suit *ONLY*, waders aren't going to help you, layers aren't going to help you , in fact they'll help take you down faster than you can react.
Dumping on shore is nothing,your getting wet, dumping 100 ft from shore your risking your life. 
Most deaths aren't from drowning it's from a heart attack from shock, there's a spot on the back of your head which, when you are submersed in very cold water, will cause you to involuntary gasp for air, and contributes to the shock.
Your not going to be able to swim in boots or jeans, a wet sweatshirt weighs about 25 lbs. Imagine trying to float holding 25lbs. 

Stay away from inflatable vests, they hinder getting back into the kayak, and are hard to swim in.
Make sure you can do at least 5 pull ups, palms facing away from your face so you can get back into the boat.

Until you fall in and experience it your going to think it can't happen to me !!
I speak from experience "It happened to Me"


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I have to disagree with Steve. A nice set of Neo waders, wader belt, water proof jacket, with PFD over top of that will be plenty to get you back in the boat. The layers up top are enough to keep the air in the waders and you bob like a cork. Besides the video out there, (which I am surprised hasnt been posted yet again) I have done it myself. I would not yak in the winter if this was not the case because am pretty good and dumping myself in the water (ask SteamStalker). 

If you follow the information above, and still are not quite the confident in the set up then, yeah maybe stay off the water until the water warms up. As long as you gear for the situation, and are confident with your skills you and a buddy should be alright.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

How many guys drown when their waders fill with water?? Neo waders float like a cork because there full of air, making it hard to keep your feet from floating up under the kayak into a sitting position when trying to get into the kayak. falling in where you can touch the bottom is completely different than when you can't
I fish all year long , we fish till the rod guides freeze up, and the cold is something not to take lightly
Just be careful


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Steve K said:


> Neo waders float like a cork because there full of air,


They don't float like a cork when you're in them, please use some sense here.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Chest waders, several layers and paddle jacket, works great in the winter.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've only been kayaking a couple years, but I've logged hundreds of miles in my kayak (over 300 miles last year, all on flat water). In all that time, I've never once tipped my kayak over or fell off of it on accident (I've done so on purpose in order to test my ability to self-rescue). In spite of that fact, I know that the possibility still exists... and when I DO inadvertantly tip over, I'd rather it NOT be in 40-degree water that's over my head. However, I very much want to extend my season. Last year, I think the coldest conditions I kayaked in was about 45 degree water and 55 degree air. I wore breathable stocking-foot waders with the belt tight around my waist... but these were basically just to keep my feet dry during launching & landing... not gonna protect me if I go over in deep water.

I'm considering purchasing a wetsuit so I can kayak from ice-out to ice-up. I don't need a wetsuit that will keep me comfy in 40 degree water... I just need something that will hold off hypothermia in the improbable chance that I manage to tip my 33" wide Hobie. The one thing I DON'T have (if I get a wetsuit) is someone crazy enough to go kayaking with me when the water is 40 and the air is 50. Anyone in the Akron area wanna brave the chill here in a few weeks when the Portage Lakes open up? I'd be up for a little early season crappie fishing, or just going out and paddling a few miles just to get on the water.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Reb, don't do a wet suit, it restricts your movement and if the day warms up you sweat like a pig. save up and get a dry suit .
The original poster wanted to go out now, it's 30' not 55'
You may be perfect at self rescue at 65' but at 30', involuntary things start to happen. 
Just try this, go down to your water launch an hold your hands in the water for 5 minutes, then check your dexterity. Your not going to be able to get in the kayak if you can't hold one.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

The original poster was asking when it was safe to paddle... and it's really a gray area. Some kayak in the winter, others wait for certain temps... some wear one type of protection and say it's the best... others say don't wear that or you'll die. I mentioned the things that I've done when the water was cold (as other posters have done here), and I mentioned what I'm considering for the future.

I totally understand that self-rescue in warm water is nothing like trying it in cold! I was mentioning self-rescue (practice) as the only time I've ever tipped over (it was intentional). I don't know that I could climb back on the kayak from cold water, even WITH a wetsuit, and I hope I never have to try. Like I said, I've had many many hours on the water and NEVER had an accident (and I've been out in 25 to 30mph winds with a 2 mile fetch), so I think the odds of falling in the ice water are VERY slim. In spite of how slim that chance my be, I want to protect myself from hypothermia/drowning. If I'm wearing a neoprene wetsuit (and a PFD of course), my odds of survival in that situation go way up. As long as I'm not going out alone, and going way offshore, I can make it to land.

I guess I really agree with Backlashed above: "it's as safe as you make it." When I ride my motorcycle, there are risks involved, and I wear my protective gear. And while NO protective gear that I wear can protect me in every situation, I'm willing to accept SOME level of risk for the enjoyment that it brings.

As far as how much movement is restricted, or how hot and sweaty I'd get, that's what prevented me from buying one last year... not knowing if it would be comfortable enough to actually get me out there on the water using it. If I buy one and decide it resticts my movement too much, or is extremely uncomfortable, I won't use it and it will have been a waste of money. Anyway, that's why I said I'm "considering" it. To me, it seems like it might be a way to start kayaking a little earlier, and keep kayaking a little later in the year... while minimizing the odds of a life-threatening situation.

Do you have experience kayaking in a wetsuit and/or a drysuit? If so, I'd like to discuss it more with you, since I have not. I would think that a drysuit would be every bit as miserable as a wetsuit on a warmer, sunny day... but again, I've never tried it.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

This is my experience with the wet and dry suits, about three years ago I fished everyday but 2 year round, I purchased a O'neil 3mm(?) suit and this is why I sold it
First you have to dress at home than drive to your spot, getting in it sucked, unless you baby powdered up, the zipper was in the back so I have to have help sometimes zipping, with the zipper in the back if I had to piss, there was no option, and if I started to overheat, I would pull the neck gusset to release some of the hot air. Simply put they are made to be submerged.
As far a maneuverability , it was hard to move around when seated, and almost impossible to rear around back to the tank well or rod holders. Then when you come home you have to shower because of the Neo stink.
With the Dry suit, I drive to where I'm going, dress in the Vanagon, I can layer if the temp is around freezing, I wear sealskin socks under the built in booties and a pair of Shimino wet shoes on top. The dry suit is baggy and there's plenty of room to move around, Mine has a front relief zipper a must if your on High Blood Pressure meds. Mine also zips across my chest to the shoulder so I can vent easily. If you shop around you can pick up a good suit for $300.

Gotta Go, were suppose to get 3 feet of snow, if that's the case were going sledding in the yak


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey, thanks, this is good information. Do you think range of motion would be any improved with a farmer jon type with separate top that goes over it?


----------

